# [résolu] [VIM] [Compilation]  checking how to create tags...

## Flav

Salut à tous,

Voila depuis quelques jours je suis dans l'impossibilité de recompiler vim afin de réparer les dépendences de  libraries. (emerge @preserved-rebuild)

Que cela soit la derniere version ~amd64 ou amd64 avec packages.mask, j'obtiens le même problème lors du ./configure

```

checking whether memmove handles overlaps... yes

checking for _xpg4_setrunelocale in -lxpg4... no

checking how to create tags... <-----

```

Apres des heures en attente et une charge CPU, la préparation reste bloqué a ce niveau la.

J'ai tenté de recompilé ctags mais rien ne changé.

Voici mon emerge --info

```

rt ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.28 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r2, 4.1.15-gentoo-r1-gateway-atom x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1-gateway-atom-x86_64-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_D2500_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4032168 total,   3108284 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 16 Mar 2016 11:15:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r2

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

distcc 3.2rc1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

ccache version 3.2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.11-r2::gentoo, 3.4.3-r7::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.2.4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.5.0::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.20.5::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo, 5.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.5::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=bonnell -mtune=bonnell -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=bonnell -mtune=bonnell -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distcc distcc-pump distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j21 -l2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl acpi amd64 apache bash-completion berkdb bindist bzip2 caps cli cracklib crypt cxx dbi dri fortran ftp gdbm geoip git http iconv innodb innodb-lz4 innodb-lzo json kerberos ldap lm_sensors mmx mmxext modules multilib mysql nat ncurses nls nptl openldap openmp pam pcre perl php python readline seccomp session smtp sse sse2 sse3 ssl systemd tcpd threads udev unicode vim-pager vim-syntax xattr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Si quelqu'un a une idée je suis prenant ^^

Merci d'avance,

FlavLast edited by Flav on Fri Mar 18, 2016 7:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Flav

Bonjour à tous,

apres avoir killer les processus de ctags pour avancer la compilation je me suis dit que c'était bien lui le problème.

finalement j'ai résolu en recompilant sans distcc et en modifier les CFLAGS sans spécifié mtune pour ctags. Et la configuration de vim s'effectue normalement.

march implique t-il forcement mtune?

Flav

----------

## Syl20

Il me semble, oui. Si mes souvenirs sont bons, l'ajout de "-mtune" dans les CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS permet de "contourner" les écrasements de "-march" par certains ebuilds (pour des raisons de stabilité, la plupart du temps), en activant quand même certains jeux d'instructions à la compilation.

----------

## El_Goretto

-march est la version "I am the law mozafucka", et -mtune la version "il y en a un peu plus, je vous le mets aussi", si on veut résumer. -march est une optimisation exclusive, -mtune n'est pas exclusive.

La doc Gentoo dit à ce propos:

 *Quote:*   

> On x86 and x86-64 CPUs, -march will generate code specifically for that CPU using its available instruction sets and the correct ABI; it will have no backwards compatibility for older/different CPUs. Consider using -mtune when generating code for older CPUs such as i386 and i486. -mtune produces more generic code than -march; though it will tune code for a certain CPU, it does not take into account available instruction sets and ABI.

 

----------

